# Goodbye to my beautiful blue betta



## Kiaria (Apr 18, 2014)

After a long battle with a growing cancerous lump on my betta after 2 years of life I had to say goodbye to him. I felt so guilty because when I first bought him I thought they only needed one gallon tank and no heater :'( but then I learned a year later they needed much much more care but I was already too late I tried very long and spent much money trying to save my little betta fish with fungus and bacterial medicines! But in the end I had to kill him when he finally couldn't swim anymore when the lump reached his swim bladder. I researched many ways to kill them the best way possible and decided to freeze him. It was fast and I hope I did the right thing. I cried doing it I was so sad and never will I treat a betta in such a small tank I got a new betta recently and he is happy living in a nice warm 20 gallon tank with lots of caves and plants! But I will still take a moment to say goodbye to my old fish friend.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Swim in peace


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

My sorry for your loss. SIP


----------



## clairefish (Jul 30, 2013)

I just had to do the same for my poor Jippers, the tumor was making it impossible to swim and he kept floating... I have heard that clove oil is more humane than freezing, so I did that method today... my thoughts and prayers are with you, and our fish buddies under the rainbow bridge


----------

